# Probiotics?



## paulibabes (Jan 6, 2008)

I've done some research and I already know that nutricbac is no good as it contains both lactobacillus sp. and milk products...

What about Reptoboost? I know it also contains Lactobacillus... But as far as I know it is lactose free.

My uroplatus has started having his 1 antibiotic shot every 3 days for his absess, and now he needs the probiotics to balance it out, I think that reptoboost with it being an electrolyite and probiotic mix, it will help him have the energy to and kick start to start hunting again.


----------



## kimbosreptileworld (Jan 18, 2008)

Here, try this 

Nutri Bac DF

Its easy to get into the animals, dust on food for prey items, dilute in water, and tube or bath 

Is not possible to overdose as any access will just get passed through the body. 

Is totally unique in that the cultures are grown together, and not grown indiviudually and blended. 


Nutri Bac DF by: Kimbos

Darren


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

www.vetark.co.uk sell probiotics and have an online shop


----------

